# Tarpon fishing



## dragginfly (Jun 16, 2014)

Headed to appalachicola this weekend has anyone heard any tarpon reports?


----------



## FLfishindude (Oct 18, 2011)

*Tarpon*

We have not fished Cape area yet this year but have been seeing several in St Joe Bay. If there here -they are probably there. Please post a report after you fish this weekend.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Went to crooked island last week and got blown out. Yellow flies ate us to pieces. Came home early. Hope you do better.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Do most people fish the gulf or bay sides over there? We are going next month and I was thinking of giving it a try, is it pole able water or too deep?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if you're talking about Cape San Blas or CI but it's basically the same at either place. Gulf side on anchor. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess I don't know the area that well, I know CSB but not CI, I did this little map and maybe it will help others, I would think the North Side of Zone A would be a good place to look and the area heading south though zone a, and figured rounding the south point between A and B would be a possible spot as well. Also figured the area between B and C would flush a fair amount of bait. Im not looking for secret spots just wanted to see if those were the areas you were talking about.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Indian pass is a popular spot too. (between b and c on your map). You can launch right at the pass. Be careful. I have had a bad weather day come up out of nowhere there. Its tough to load a boat on the trailer when it's SSE @ 30 here.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I use to see tarpon once in a while in S.R.Sound while I was fishing at Sabine Point. They were rolling and cruising just off the old sand bar. Gone now. Mike


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Try-A-Fly said:


> I guess I don't know the area that well, I know CSB but not CI, I did this little map and maybe it will help others, I would think the North Side of Zone A would be a good place to look and the area heading south though zone a, and figured rounding the south point between A and B would be a possible spot as well. Also figured the area between B and C would flush a fair amount of bait. Im not looking for secret spots just wanted to see if those were the areas you were talking about.



_CI is a little west of your map. Just keep in mind all of the fish are migrating down the beach. Think depth of water, water clarity and lack of boat traffic. That...and a whole lot of patience...are what you need._


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished the cape earlier this week and saw a good number of fish, but they didn't want to eat too aggressively. Seemed lke evey fish we saw was large (average poably over 100, and saw a few that would have been pushing 180-200). Finally talked oe 80 lb fish into taking a fly right before a storm ran us back to the boat ramp.
Water was beautiful, fish were swimming, just wish we had more time. 
Good luck!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Just getting one to eat is a big deal to me.

Light colored fly?


----------



## dragginfly (Jun 16, 2014)

fished cape sat saw a few fish 
half a dozen boats one fish jumped
water was clear only fished half a day weather blew up in pm


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> Thanks for the report. Just getting one to eat is a big deal to me.
> 
> Light colored fly?


Yep. Small light colored baitfish patern.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i fished boca grande pass 2 wks ago for a day and a half,all we did was live bait on spinning tackle, hooked 6 got 3 to the boat to be released, guide estimated a 70lb, 85lb and a 160lb. our guide fishes the pro tarpon series so I trust his estimate. the only thing they would eat was live crabs at $4.00 ea.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------

